# suche effekt um fotos altern zu lassen?



## sound (4. Dezember 2006)

gibt es für photoshop ein plugin um bilder farbstiche, krazer  und staub *hinzuzufügen*? ich möchte nicht ein ältlicher sepia effekt erreichen sondern bewusst ganz bestimmte farben verstärken, weiss ausbleichen etc...

wie der quicktime Videofilter FILMBESCHÄDIGUNG


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Dezember 2006)

Also google finde bei den Suchbegriffen "Photoshop bilder altern" ganz schön viel.

Beispiel: http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/12.php


Alex


----------



## helaukoenig (5. Dezember 2006)

und ansonsten gibt es unter Bild/Einstellungen mindestens 9 Befehle und unendliche Möglichkeiten, ein Bild farblich so zu verändern, dass es schlagartig altert.
Weiterhin kannst du über Filter/Störungsfilter/Störungen hinzufügen schon einiges machen.
Ausprobieren lohnt sich.


----------

